

Oh no DOGE gone Ponzi - xdocommer
http://ponzidoge.com/

======
icpmacdo
I love these. Last time I but 15$ into a bitcoin ponzi and it was shut down
seconds after I wonder if I will have more luck this time? This might be some
interest to people also
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoinfaucets](http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoinfaucets)
.

------
throwaway13qf85
"PonziDOGE may charge a 5% fee from the general pool for server costs and
miscellaneous expenses."

------
tg2
can somebody explain what this is?

~~~
rjtavares
It's a Ponzi scheme! They're promising you a 20% return as long as there are
greater fools around that are willing to bet they're not the greatest fools. I
love it.

~~~
icebraining
It's been done, though: [http://ponzicoin.co/](http://ponzicoin.co/)

------
ozh
Kind of disappointed I cannot find a relevant XKCD

